
Why nobody creates decentralized tax system? - askucher
Hi. I reviewed ICOs on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;icodb.net&#x2F;# and figured out that nobody cares about taxes.<p>Ok, guys, we create a better future but what about environment. We have to think about it right now because tomorrow we will not be able to breathe tokens.
======
celticninja
There seems no point in decentralisation of the tax system because taxes are
collected and used by a centralised system.

~~~
askucher
We need decentralised miners who maintain computers. We can have decentralised
taxes who will take care about environment. I thought it is easy to understand

~~~
gus_massa
Let's say we collect $1B for the Amazonas. Who will decide how to spend it?
Let's say we collect another $1B for the penguins. Who will decide how to
spend it? The same people or other group?

What happens if both groups decide to increase the tax rate? Who decide which
groups can increase the tax? Who decides how many trees or penguins are
enough?

What happens if I don't pay? Who will force me to pay? Sooner or later you
need some tanks to collect the taxes, just in case. Tanks are centralized, and
that's the government.

Actually, each region can decide to have it's own group of tanks and fix it's
own tax rates. Just like now.

~~~
askucher
We can use oracle machine for that

